# 20th Century/Modern Bracket 1st Round



## JRFuerst (Apr 2, 2010)

20th Century/Modern Bracket Round 1 has begun.

I have included youtube clips of songs to help people for those who don't know some of the composers.

The battles are:

http://public.bracketeers.com/matchup.php?id=378

Enjoy!

2nd round begins Wed/Thu midnight.

Thanks for those who are voting.


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

That's quite good with all composer got a video attached. And maybe much more serious than previous one. Some highlight :
Scriabin vs *Khachaturian* ??? quite a pity pairing
Kodaly vs *Holst*
Hovhannes vs *Ravel*
Gershwin vs *Schumann*


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

*Prokofiev* vs Varese makes me want to quit the game altogether.

Bad luck that my two favorite composers on the entire list had to be pitted against each other so early.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I wanted to vote for the Joseph Schwantner piece, as I found it really enjoyable, but I had to remind myself I was voting for the composer. There could be no contest against Shostakovich, and I have seldom enjoyed other Schwantner pieces I've heard before this one.

Off topic rant:
Having so many videos together in this round made clear an annoyance I've always had with YouTube classical videos, _which is in no way a reflection on this excellent and entertaining game_. Classical music videos certainly piddle around a lot before getting started. First we must see the name of the ensemble, and perhaps the city and the date. (Fade to black.) Then we must see the name of the piece. (Fade to black.) Then the ensemble saunters in to the venue and everyone applauds. Then they must sit down and shuffle papers for a while and then tune up. Eventually the conductor comes in and everyone must applaud again. The conductor raises the wand and there is a pregnant pause while the name of the piece may again appear on screen. Finally after I return from surfing the web in another window out of sheer desperation, and having forgotten why I was watching to begin with, the piece may actually begin.

CD recordings do not begin with all this prissiness. Why must videos in the 21st century go through this silly ritual? I have places to do and things to be.


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

Husa - Bartok

Though one 

Even though he's not a "real" 20th century composers... Strauss for the win!


----------



## JRFuerst (Apr 2, 2010)

Just realized the 2nd round is going to be Bartok vs Shostakovich (since they are winning by a considerable amount right now)! Oh the pain in that decision for me. Grrrr.


----------



## Poppin' Fresh (Oct 24, 2009)

Jeez, a lot of tough decisions already in the first round. John Cage vs. György Ligeti? Alfred Schnittke vs. Anton Webern? Arnold Schoenberg vs. Krzysztof Penderecki? Samuel Barber vs. Luciano Berio? Alban Berg vs. Elliott Carter? Toru Takemitsu vs. Pierre Boulez? Yikes.


----------

